# Calais advice



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Off to Calais in a couple of weeks time - aren't Tesco vouchers just wonderful?

Just a quick trip to fill up with wine/beer for Christmas and next year.
Last time we brought back baguettes and cheese as well.

Looking for a coffee grinder this time?

What should we look out for that is particularly good value - I've heard Sensodyne toothpaste can be found at a good price?

Any suggestions very welcome?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Someone told us washing powder is dirt cheap. Never checked it meself. She has huge boxes of the stuff 8O 

Gerald


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

May I suggest that you shop at Auchun near Sangattet not Cite de Europe. You can park a motor home there and fill up with fuel. There is also a Sainsburys wine etc. shop but we thought that the Auchun was better value.
if you want directions please ask.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bargains in France*

Hi

Le Creuset cookware - buy in France and flog it on Ebay for a mark up!

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grand-Mere Coffee, Bonne Maman jam, Amora mayonnaise de dijon. My supplies have almost gone


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Grand-Mere Coffee, Bonne Maman jam, Amora mayonnaise de dijon. My supplies have almost gone


There are a number of brands which have a very soft, aromatic Columbian coffee but the Auchan own brand is as good as most and well worth buying to stock up.
We must have about 30 packs at the moment. 
Saves buying the coffee grinder too. 

We use the Auchan outside Boulogne.
Easy to get to Le Manoir de Senlecques for overnighting from there.


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Many thanks for those excellent suggestions - I've made a list!

No thoughts on Sensodyne toothpaste?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We always stock up on fish soup and the fortified wine Pineau des Charentes. Both are difficult to find in the UK.

Also agree with safariboy about going to Auchan.

Trevor


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

trevorf said:


> We always stock up on fish soup and the fortified wine Pineau des Charentes. Both are difficult to find in the UK.
> 
> Also agree with safariboy about going to Auchan.
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trevor,

Isn't that Pineau des Charantes a drink to die for? Apparently, it is not available at all here in the UK. The trouble is, you can only get the one brand at Calais, whereas in the Loire region you can pick up several brands and variants of the stuff.

*Gerald*, As for the washing powder, I and my colleagues, drove two coaches of shoppers over to Calais and Bolougne recently, and some of the passengers were buying the washing powder/liquid in huge quantities, due to the lower cost.

Jock.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Isn't that Pineau des Charantes a drink to die for?


Certainly is Jock. Try it with Honeydew melon as a starter. Just slice melon in half, scoop out the seeds in the middle and fill the hollow with Pineau - delicious. We were introduced to that by fellow MHF members HettieHymer who worked in France for a few years.

Trevor


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Couldn't agree more about Pineau. Try it with olives, cornichons and dried sausage (if you can get decent stuff in this country). We think its a marriage made in heaven and reminds us of long warm evenings spent with friends in Charante.

Roll on the summer  

Sue


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

denzil53 said:


> Many thanks for those excellent suggestions - I've made a list!
> 
> *No thoughts on Sensodyne toothpaste*?


Am I missing something ?? Going to France for toothpaste ??? Seems a little extreme, if you buy a years worth, how much will you save, two quid maybe ???


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I can buy my Aussie red at Netto for £3.99 much much cheaper than Tescos, Sainsburys, Cite de Europe etc - The big savings are to be had elsewhere, not a lot of people know that...


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

pat1 said:


> denzil53 said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks for those excellent suggestions - I've made a list!
> ...


No, we're going mainly for wine, but I was asking about other bargains while we're there.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a look at the jars of pate in Auchan - great for a quick sandwich lunch. Maille cornichons the "extra fins" ones. Tins of duck confit and cassoulet. Both make for substantial main meals without the effort of cooking them yourselves. Also difficult to get in this country. Olive oil - we get the Puget make. It seems to come in mild (douce) and fruity grades. I think what I am saying is we stick to the things you can't easily get here to bring back. However we do have a basement to keep all the goodies in! 

We used to have a Wildwind and it seemed to swallow cases and cases of wine without limiting our space to move around, although we never went near a weighbridge! Hope you are enjoying yours as much as we did ours. A fixed bed was the only incentive for us to change. 

All the best with your trip. 

Sue


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> We used to have a Wildwind and it seemed to swallow cases and cases of wine without limiting our space to move around, although we never went near a weighbridge! Hope you are enjoying yours as much as we did ours. A fixed bed was the only incentive for us to change.
> 
> All the best with your trip.
> 
> Sue


Funny you should say about the fixed beds. We've had many such discussions at bedtime!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

autostratus said:


> There are a number of brands which have a very soft, aromatic Columbian coffee but the Auchan own brand is as good as most and well worth buying to stock up........................


Well I'd go as far as saying that Auchan own brand Pur Arabica coffee is just about as good as it gets anywhere in the world and at €3.29 for 500g it don't come much cheaper. Just one problem with it - I didn't buy enough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

denzil53 said:


> No thoughts on Sensodyne toothpaste?


You bet.

<FX> Best McEnroe accent

"You can't be serious"

Me, pissed off because we got to Cite Europe Sunday afternoon and found it closed. Oh no.


----------

